
Ask HN: What should I do with HamsterDance.app? - hamsterdance
Hi!<p>I am the new proud owner of hamsterdance.app
Ideas for what I should do with it?
======
chewzerita
May I ask why?

~~~
hamsterdance
Just for fun

